# DEAL: Outdoor Tech Chips Ultra



## cnrad (Dec 11, 2018)

Hey Guys! Just wanted to share this deal Outdoor Tech has going on for their new Chips Ultra. Right now they have a Kickstarter campaign going on that gets you a pair for $159, free shipping and no tax, PLUS they are throwing in a free pair of Exoskeletons for the first 250 backers. Their campaign is ending in a little over a day from now, so if you can jump on it, do it quick! Would make a great Christmas gift! Since I have a low post count, I can't post a link, but you can find it on Kickstarter if you search "Chips Ultra." I'm not affiliated with Outdoor Tech, just wanted to spread the word before it's gone.

Edit: Cool, I can post links now. Here it is: https://www.kickstarter.com/project...a-true-wireless-snow-helmet-audio/description
Campaign ends Oct. 16 at 5:49 AM PDT.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

I’m a fan of the chips 2.0, unfortunately the ultras are not an upgrade if I have to take them out of my helmet every time I need to charge them.


----------



## cnrad (Dec 11, 2018)

jstar said:


> I’m a fan of the chips 2.0, unfortunately the ultras are not an upgrade if I have to take them out of my helmet every time I need to charge them.


True, that's one drawback, but since there are no wires, it shouldn't be too bad taking them out and putting them back in. I'm hoping the improved sound quality will make up for that.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

That reminded me that I needed to order a charging cord for my 2.0s. I lost the cord for them toward the end of last season and they're not charging with generic 3.5mm cords I can find locally. Hopefully they still work.

Not that interested in spending $159 for chips style audio. The sound quality is pretty decent but it's just limited by the application. Anything that just pops into helmet ear flaps and doesn't seal off isn't going to sound great, but that's okay. I like the fact that I can listen to music and still hear things around me on the slopes. Fair trade-off, but not at $159.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

cnrad said:


> True, that's one drawback, but since there are no wires, it shouldn't be too bad taking them out and putting them back in. I'm hoping the improved sound quality will make up for that.


Just one more thing for me to forget to take out/put back in. It's actually a step backwards in conveinence for me personally.

Pretty sure they have the same drivers as the 2.0, same sound quality.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jstar said:


> Just one more thing for me to forget to take out/put back in. It's actually a step backwards in conveinence for me personally.


Yeah, not having them attached just means to me that now there's two potential things for me to lose instead of one. It's not like the wire is at all cumbersome tucked in behind your helmet liner.


----------



## cnrad (Dec 11, 2018)

linvillegorge said:


> That reminded me that I needed to order a charging cord for my 2.0s. I lost the cord for them toward the end of last season and they're not charging with generic 3.5mm cords I can find locally. Hopefully they still work.
> 
> Not that interested in spending $159 for chips style audio. The sound quality is pretty decent but it's just limited by the application. Anything that just pops into helmet ear flaps and doesn't seal off isn't going to sound great, but that's okay. I like the fact that I can listen to music and still hear things around me on the slopes. Fair trade-off, but not at $159.


Ah, well fingers crossed it is just the cord. 

That's true regarding the limitations in sound quality. I didn't come across Outdoor Tech's Chips until a few months ago when getting ready on gear for the coming season, but then heard about their Ultras coming "soon", so I held off on the 2.0s. Thankfully they did end up getting released, so I figured I'd spend the extra money on the new tech which should last me awhile. Hopefully going for the newest thing won't end up biting me in the butt with technical or quality glitches. 



jstar said:


> Just one more thing for me to forget to take out/put back in. It's actually a step backwards in conveinence for me personally.
> 
> Pretty sure they have the same drivers as the 2.0, same sound quality.


Yeah I feel ya, I sure hope I won't forget them when I go out haha. 

I saw they have the same size drivers, but Outdoor Tech stated that the sound quality is a lot better than the 2.0, so maybe they found a better manufacturer for the drivers. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## cnrad (Dec 11, 2018)

linvillegorge said:


> Yeah, not having them attached just means to me that now there's two potential things for me to lose instead of one. It's not like the wire is at all cumbersome tucked in behind your helmet liner.


I'm pretty good with keeping track of my stuff, so knock on wood I don't lose these haha. Definitely a point to consider though.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

cnrad said:


> I'm pretty good with keeping track of my stuff, so knock on wood I don't lose these haha. Definitely a point to consider though.


Now add a soon to be four year old kid into the mix. *I* don't even necessarily have to be the one losing stuff these days.


----------



## cnrad (Dec 11, 2018)

linvillegorge said:


> Now add a soon to be four year old kid into the mix. *I* don't even necessarily have to be the one losing stuff these days.


Hahaha, well I can't relate to that yet, but I can imagine how having a youngin around changes the dynamics of keeping track of things.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

linvillegorge said:


> Now add a soon to be four year old kid into the mix. *I* don't even necessarily have to be the one losing stuff these days.


I hear that, I'm in the same boat. 4 year old stealing my concentration/misplacing my gear!


----------



## cnrad (Dec 11, 2018)

Heads up! Campaign ends tomorrow 5:49 AM PDT. If you've been waiting for the release of these, now's the time to jump on them.


----------



## cnrad (Dec 11, 2018)

Last call! 8 hours left! I'll be asleep when it closes, and I don't want to be too spammy with the posts, so this is the last notice I'll be making. I noticed the backer numbers jumped up quite a bit since i posted the thread which is great to see. Glad some people were able to jump on the deal. Really lookin' forward to the tunes on the slopes. Hope everyone has a great season!


----------

